# Best way to connect copper tubing



## John4850 (Dec 18, 2019)

Hello all, 

What is the best way to join two 5/8” soft copper pipes that are the feed to my propane fire pit?  Because of the layout, the copper pipes meet each other at 90° angle. One pipe is going under my concrete patio to feed my pit and the other is the feed from my 250 gallon propane tank.  I need to join them together.  

I was planning on using a 90° compression fitting and then a plumber friend of mine told me that he would just use a 90° coupler & solder it.   

Also,  this connection will end up being. buried under six inches of dirt, so what is the best way to protect it?    I am very experienced with using epoxy splice kits for high-voltage cables, but it doesn’t sound like that method would apply here.

I’m putting the 50’ run of 5/8” copper in 1” schedule 40, but I obviously can’t put the splice inside the schedule 40, nor do I think  that I should.

FWIW, The company that set my 250 gallon propane tank last year spliced the copper pipe to my house with a flare fitting & just buried it.   When I asked if there was a problem with doing it that way, they said that they do it all the time. 

As we all know, that isn’t really an answer to my question.

Any suggestions?

Thanks,
John

Also, here’s a pic of the fire pit.  I’m pretty happy with the stone mason’s work.  I couldn’t have done so well.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 19, 2019)

May have to use a flare fitting for code. A soldered fitting should be OK as well.    Nice Pit


----------



## peakbagger (Dec 19, 2019)

A flare fitting is more reliable than a compression fitting on copper. Soldering is better than both.


----------



## John4850 (Dec 19, 2019)

John4850 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> What is the best way to join two 5/8” soft copper pipes that are the feed to my propane fire pit?  Because of the layout, the copper pipes meet each other at 90° Angle. One pipe is going under my concrete patio to feed my pit and the other is the feed from my 250 gallon propane tank.  I need to join them together.
> 
> ...


----------



## John4850 (Dec 19, 2019)

Thanks guys,

Was my gas company guy right when he said that you can just bury the bare copper, even with a flared union, in the dirt without any worries about corrosion?

John


----------



## Jackfre (Dec 19, 2019)

These things vary by location. When I run underground I do it in Poly pipe, but they do it all the time in TX, so... I would not bury a flare fitting. It is the “out of sight out of mind thing”. In answer to your question a flare 90 will do the job. You could leave


----------



## Jackfre (Dec 19, 2019)

the previous was an abbreviated post. Not sure what I did but, to complete the thought. You could set a small Christie box on the flare. You could locate a shut-off in there as well.


----------



## John4850 (Dec 19, 2019)

Jackfre said:


> the previous was an abbreviated post. Not sure what I did but, to complete the thought. You could set a small Christie box on the flare. You could locate a shut-off in there as well.



Thanks Jackfre,



Jackfre said:


> the previous was an abbreviated post. Not sure what I did but, to complete the thought. You could set a small Christie box on the flare. You could locate a shut-off in there as well.



I think that I like the idea of the Christy box, but I was wondering if there would be a problem if a heavy rain filled it with water. 

I’m in Texas also and we don’t see a whole lot of rain for most of the year. I guess any water Would seep out of the bottom anyway.

Thanks,
John


----------

